# Excellent case study on Ipamorelin



## purchaseprotein (Oct 17, 2013)

Sometimes people forget about the little gem Ipamorelin. 
As good as or better than GHRP-6?

http://www.eje-online.org/content/139/5/552.full.pdf


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 17, 2013)

Great read my friend!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 17, 2013)

I believe Ipam is known by many to be excellent but isn't the true downside when compared to 6 or 2 that it requires higher dosing therefore more cost?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe the fact that Ipa is more expensive per mg but according to these lab experiments it as good as GHRP6 in GH secretion and it has less sides.  Unless your looking to increase hunger in your test environment Ipa maybe the way to go. 






jason_mazzy said:


> I believe Ipam is known by many to be excellent but isn't the true downside when compared to 6 or 2 that it requires higher dosing therefore more cost?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2013)

Always researched with Ipam for that reason, no hunger no matter how big the dose got.  GHRP-2 on the other hand after 100 a little after 200 kaboom.  LOL


----------

